# Painting: G-Body Panels



## PICAZZO

Now I am in the process of painting my interior panels with :

* SEM color coat flexible coating *
Its a spray can paint used for interior panels and I was wondering what everyone uses in the prep process? I also purchased 

* SEM 38354 Plastic Prep *
Which is like a thinner that you wipe it down with, do I need to do anything else?

I was told bulldog makes a difference if I spray bulldog on 1st? Others say I need a primer of some sort? 

*I'm going from a dark stock brown to a sandstone tan color

THANKS


----------



## creepin cutty

i used sem flex primer then 2k primer then base then clear....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jan 24 2007, 10:30 AM~7071336
> *i used sem flex primer then 2k primer then base then clear....
> *


Is it all "in a can" primer? And do I have to clear it? Because I really don't want a shine to it....

As far prep what needs to be done before the primers?


----------



## creepin cutty

no u have to put it in a gun....

u dont have to clear it....but i would, i heard if u clear when its cold it comes out flat...i donno..they should have like a flat clear

i sanded down all my trims with wet 220 and with wax and grease remover i cleaned it all up...then i sem flex primed then sand 2k then sand to a smooth perfection....then base and cleared


----------



## LOWX732

im killing the texture to it with 60 grit then im bondoing and sanding 

after that itll be painted as normal


----------



## creepin cutty

60 is a lil harsh....dont u think?


----------



## PICAZZO

Damn I was under the impression you could you the can spray? And I don't want to sand it because I want the stock rough look to it :dunno:


----------



## creepin cutty

why?! smooth wit clear is the way i like ummmm


----------



## El Diablo

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jan 24 2007, 11:28 AM~7071919
> *im killing the texture to it with 60 grit then im bondoing and sanding
> 
> after that itll be painted as normal
> *



shouldnt need bondoe for teh plastics  

just sand em smooth, then primer


----------



## PICAZZO

Most people I've spoken to say that all I need to do is this.

1) wash the plastic with soap and water

2) clean the surface of any oils with thinner

3) plastic primer

4) paint


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 25 2007, 09:43 AM~7080596
> *Most people I've spoken to say that all I need to do is this.
> 
> 1) wash the plastic with soap and water
> 
> 2) clean the surface of any oils with thinner
> 
> 3) plastic primer
> 
> 4) paint
> *


it works best in a heated enviroment 
bout 75 o will work


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 25 2007, 12:10 PM~7082273
> *it works best in a heated enviroment
> bout 75 o will work
> *


It should be warm while I'm spraying the paint or while it dries :dunno:


----------



## creepin cutty

i think both...


----------



## big pimpin

Ok....creepin cutty is talking about painting the interior panels like the outside of the car. That is not what Regal King wants to do. He wants to change the color on his interior but still look like factory just another color.


Regal King....I wipe down all the plastic with lacquer thinner and blue towels first before I spray the SEM color coat. The thinner actually makes the plastic a little tacky which helps the color coat adhere. The warmer the better....and spray in light coats until it covers.


----------



## 250 Game

http://www.fordmuscle.com/archives/2006/02...erior/index.php


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 25 2007, 02:12 PM~7083527
> *Ok....creepin cutty is talking about painting the interior panels like the outside of the car.  That is not what Regal King wants to do.  He wants to change the color on his interior but still look like factory just another color.
> Regal King....I wipe down all the plastic with lacquer thinner and blue towels first before I spray the SEM color coat.  The thinner actually makes the plastic a little tacky which helps the color coat adhere.  The warmer the better....and spray in light coats until it covers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*thank you very much homie its really appreciated !!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by ruthless-by-law_@Jan 25 2007, 03:12 PM~7084129
> *http://www.fordmuscle.com/archives/2006/02...erior/index.php
> *


*perfect*


----------



## B DOG

i put the rattle cans in hot water. (not too hot) b4 i did mine.


----------



## El Diablo

i just dont understand why you would go threw all the trouble of painting it and not smoothing it out first like this










seems like a waste of paint and time to me :dunno:


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jan 24 2007, 03:05 PM~7072234
> *60 is a lil harsh....dont u think?
> *


BIG scratches in ... so the bondo reli sticks to it i dont want peices of bondo falling off the inside of the car ... especially if i juice it or what not


----------



## PICAZZO

dont want much of a custom look for the interior.


----------



## PICAZZO

THEY MUST MATCH THIS


----------



## I. K. Rico

:uh: how much did you pay to get those seats done? they look nice!


----------



## creepin cutty

yeah they doo....


----------



## LOWX732

agreed


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 26 2007, 02:45 PM~7095362
> *:uh: how much did you pay to get those seats done? they look nice!
> *


What is the :uh: for ??????


Are you being sarcastic?


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 28 2007, 12:43 PM~7107664
> *What is the :uh: for ??????
> Are you being sarcastic?
> *


hes looking up at it


----------



## PICAZZO

Oh, I paid close to nothing for it too 

Not the greatest work in the world, but I'm pleased for the price :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jan 28 2007, 08:20 PM~7112386
> *hes looking up at it
> *


we've got a winner... nah fool but yeah i was being serious... they look nice :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 29 2007, 07:44 AM~7115887
> *we've got a winner... nah fool but yeah i was being serious... they look nice  :biggrin:
> *


 thanks bro


----------



## I. K. Rico

so have you painted them yet or what? i want to see, i want to see :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Jan 25 2007, 07:28 PM~7086748
> *i just dont understand why you would go threw all the trouble of painting it and not smoothing it out first like this
> seems like a waste of paint and time to me :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You were going for more of a custom look, what he wants is to change the color of the panels BUT keep the stock look. Your work looks nice and sure there are alot of people on here that are looking for that style also. :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 29 2007, 02:18 PM~7118788
> *so have you painted them yet or what? i want to see, i want to see  :biggrin:
> *


i will post pics before and after this week, i just have to paint them, waiting on my carpet to arrive :biggrin:


----------



## BAGO




----------



## bBblue88olds

i did that to my whole car... shit is a mess. specially at home with your mom screaming why the house smells like laquer


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Jan 30 2007, 01:41 AM~7124906
> *i did that to my whole car... shit is a mess.  specially at home with your mom screaming why the house smells like laquer
> *




at least it doesn't smell like azz! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 29 2007, 11:59 PM~7125072
> *at least it doesn't smell like azz! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dittylopez

Does anyone have any Weatherstrip for a Cutty? I've searched e-bay and googled it, I just thought maybe someone might have something out there to spare or salvage?


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by dittylopez_@Feb 12 2007, 02:39 AM~7236732
> *Does anyone have any Weatherstrip for a Cutty? I've searched e-bay and googled it, I just thought maybe someone might have something out there to spare or salvage?
> *


you sure ? if you go ebay motors > car & truck parts > then on the left enter in oldsmobile, cutlass, 81-88 and then search weather strip you should get something.


----------



## dittylopez

I see your point LOWX732, but I mentioned that I did search e-bay and googled it. I just wanted to see if anyone has anything out there to salvage or spare so I don't have to spend about $400 for a kit on e-bay. I figured if I could get bits and pieces from people here and there and add up the total that I may be able to save some money. I got your links by the way. Thanks!


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by dittylopez_@Feb 12 2007, 02:20 PM~7239457
> *I see your point LOWX732, but I mentioned that I did search e-bay and googled it. I just wanted to see if anyone has anything out there to salvage or spare so I don't have to spend about $400 for a kit on e-bay. I figured if I could get bits and pieces from people here and there and add up the total that I may be able to save some money. I got your links by the way. Thanks!
> *


lol didn even realize you were the one who sent me that message


----------



## Mar424

> _Originally posted by dittylopez_@Feb 12 2007, 01:20 PM~7239457
> *I see your point LOWX732, but I mentioned that I did search e-bay and googled it. I just wanted to see if anyone has anything out there to salvage or spare so I don't have to spend about $400 for a kit on e-bay. I figured if I could get bits and pieces from people here and there and add up the total that I may be able to save some money. I got your links by the way. Thanks!
> *


http://www.1aauto.com/1A/Weatherstrip/Olds...WSK00103/465849
only $170 there, and they have them on their ebay store too


----------



## BIGTITO64

:biggrin:


----------



## dittylopez

Thanks a lot Mar424. Thats a good deal, but the kits I'm talking about come with every piece of weatherstripping on the car.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1981-88-T-T...1QQcmdZViewItem

I honestly do need every piece. So what I'm trying to do is find salvageable items, or extra items that someone may have laying around. If I end up paying $150 total after piecing everything together from one or a thousand sources I save a whole bunch a money I could use on other items I need for the car, or gas money for cruising! LOL! If anyone has anything available please let me know and send a pic and price. Remember I have T-tops also. Thanks everyone.


----------



## HiLow

i just whipped my dash down with thinner then washed with dish soap and sprayed SEM vinyl/leather dye


----------



## creepin cutty

i have a bunch of cutlass interior shit...let me know what u need


----------



## dittylopez

I need all the weatherstripping for sure (I have T-tops, I might need some new t-tops). I may need a new dash. I'm looking for the front fender chrome rocker panels and wheel well chrome trim, as well as the reverse light assemblies and both headlights for a euro clip (maybe, I bought a headlight lens restoration kit that i haven't tried yet). Would anyone know how to pull the seatbelt off of the rear interior panel it feeds through, or do I have to cut it?


----------



## OUTLAW85

unbolt it


----------



## creepin cutty

I HAVE SOME RESERVE LIGHTS IF I'M NOT WRONG


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by dittylopez_@Feb 14 2007, 09:43 PM~7263096
> *I need all the weatherstripping for sure (I have T-tops, I might need some new t-tops). I may need a new dash. I'm looking for the front fender chrome rocker panels and wheel well chrome trim, as well as the reverse light assemblies and both headlights for a euro clip (maybe, I bought a headlight lens restoration kit that i haven't tried yet).  Would anyone know how to pull the seatbelt off of the rear interior panel it feeds through, or do I have to cut it?
> *


it feeds thru


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Feb 14 2007, 02:32 AM~7256502
> *i just whipped my dash down with thinner then washed with dish soap and sprayed SEM vinyl/leather dye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 that looks like new


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Feb 14 2007, 12:32 AM~7256502
> *i just whipped my dash down with thinner then washed with dish soap and sprayed SEM vinyl/leather dye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

Regal good topic homie. Let me know how it turns out. I'm going to change color from maroon to estate green in my box.


----------



## I. K. Rico

i used the SEM products, my panels look fuckin' clean now... i'll post pics of it with the panels all back in the car later...


----------



## Greenteam

man were u guys buy these cans lordco doesnt even have sem! fucking useless lordco :uh:


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by Greenteam_@Mar 6 2007, 11:33 PM~7425200
> *man were u guys buy these cans lordco doesnt even have sem! fucking useless lordco  :uh:
> *


go to the SEM website and you can find a distributor in your area...


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Mar 6 2007, 02:48 PM~7421021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used the SEM products, my panels look fuckin' clean now... i'll post pics of it with the panels all back in the car later...
> *


----------



## HiLow

> _Originally posted by Greenteam_@Mar 6 2007, 11:33 PM~7425200
> *man were u guys buy these cans lordco doesnt even have sem! fucking useless lordco  :uh:
> *


yes they do, but its like 20 bucks a can


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Mar 9 2007, 12:20 AM~7442504
> *yes they do, but its like 20 bucks a can
> *


it is expensive but not that much! i got 'em for $8.99/can i did everything but the dash with 3 cans of color, 2 cans of clear, and 1-2 cans of sand free... i didn't use the vinyl/plastic prep i just washed them real good with all-purpose degreaser and a toothbrush... they look good but i'm still having problems with chipping... maybe i didn't use enough sand free? i'ma redo them anyways because the color i used doesn't perfectly match the suede i'm using and i'm picky... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS

i painted all the platics on my big bosy and they looked great.....until u close the door and and 2 pieces that touch usually will peel the paint. example in the rear of my cadi the arm rest would touch the seat with the door closed...when i opened the door the paint peeled.....so i would suggest wrapping ur plastics..but thats just me


----------



## HiLow

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Mar 9 2007, 10:44 AM~7444499
> *it is expensive but not that much! i got 'em for $8.99/can i did everything but the dash with 3 cans of color, 2 cans of clear, and 1-2 cans of sand free... i didn't use the vinyl/plastic prep i just washed them real good with all-purpose degreaser and a toothbrush... they look good but i'm still having problems with chipping... maybe i didn't use enough sand free? i'ma redo them anyways because the color i used doesn't perfectly match the suede i'm using and i'm picky...  :biggrin:
> *


Canadian dollar homie, and the automotive stores mark things up a little more up here


----------



## 6Deuced

IF YOU WANT TO PAINT INTERIOR PANELS AND WANT IT TO LAST, CLEAN THEM, SCUFF THEM, PLASTIC PREP THEM, PROMOTE THEM, BASE/CLEAR THEM.

this way they wont chip so easily. and a little old school trick, use vim to clean them(with as hot as a u can handle water), then wash off all the vim residue and begin scuffing.


----------



## dittylopez

Does anyone here know anything about bondo or fiberglassing a dashboard. I'm working on the interior of my cutty and want to see what options i have before i spend money. Mine was already painted white, not primered so it crack and peeled crazy. I'm redoing it satin white with a satin clear. I already started sanding off the old paint. Any tips?


----------



## shortydoowop138

There's a few topics on here on that subject now.. Here's the link to 1.. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=318425


----------



## dittylopez

Thanks homie


----------



## GotWeed&Sex?

Man the work yall are doing is really amazing I can't wait till next week so I can order my dash it cracked and faded to hell I'll definitely be using these topics for info/ inspiration 4 real


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Mar 11 2007, 07:50 PM~7457422
> *IF YOU WANT TO PAINT INTERIOR PANELS AND WANT IT TO LAST, CLEAN THEM, SCUFF THEM, PLASTIC PREP THEM, PROMOTE THEM, BASE/CLEAR THEM.
> 
> this way they wont chip so easily. and a little old school trick, use vim to clean them(with as hot as a u can handle water), then wash off all the vim residue and begin scuffing.
> *


What you mean by promote them? 

Also I assume VIN is vinager??


----------



## PICAZZO

after.....'


----------



## HiLow

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 6 2007, 10:49 AM~7631472
> *after.....'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that just primer or is that the color your goin with?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Apr 6 2007, 04:39 PM~7633580
> *is that just primer or is that the color your goin with?
> *


THATS THE COLOR IM GOING WITH :twak: 
ITS A SAND COLOR BECAUSE THE SEATS ARE TAN AS WELL


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Apr 6 2007, 04:39 PM~7633580
> *is that just primer or is that the color your goin with?
> *


ha ha... this fool! :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO

Should have the entire interior painted by this weekend..... Ordered my carpet and should have it in 2 weeks...... :biggrin: just going to need a headliner and I could put the interior back together........


----------



## shortydoowop138

good work homie.. i know you're gonna post pix when you're done to help out those of us who're trying to do mild customs to their own cars..


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by shortydoowop138_@Apr 10 2007, 02:45 PM~7660184
> *good work homie.. i know you're gonna post pix when you're done to help out those of us who're trying to do mild customs to their own cars..
> *


of course, going to try and finish them up today or tommorrow


----------



## big pimpin

:cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO

*here is what i used to do my panels.........*


----------



## PICAZZO

*went to home depot and bought a can of this thinner specifically for plastic and metal*


----------



## PICAZZO

then i purchased this SEM plastic prep 38354 which is also like a laquor to clean off any residue 
or oils from your hands.....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 13 2007, 11:04 AM~7683774
> *BEFORE....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DURING.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico

hey regalking have you put the panels back in the car yet? have you had any problems with the paint coming off? i did my whole interior on my cutlass with SEM sand free, base coat, and clear... (didn't use plastic prep)... it looked good for a while but the paint comes off very easily if bumped or scratched... let me know if you've had the same problem... i have a feeling it's because i didn't use the plastic prep first...


----------



## PICAZZO

no i still have not installed them back in, but im sure i will have the same problem being that i scratched it with my nails to see how durable it is.... luckily i dont plan on using the car all that often, so im not too worried........


----------



## big pimpin

Thats why I use laquer thinner to prep the plastic...it actually makes the plastic panels themselves tacky. You can scratch my panels and it doesn't come off.  The only place you might should have trouble is where the door panels touch the sides of the dash....those can sometimes be problem areas because of the heavy contact.


----------



## HiLow

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Apr 9 2007, 11:07 PM~7655677
> *ha ha... this fool! :roflmao:
> *


looks like primer in that pic :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Apr 17 2007, 05:56 PM~7714525
> *looks like primer in that pic :uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 17 2007, 10:46 AM~7711599
> *Thats why I use laquer thinner to prep the plastic...it actually makes the plastic panels themselves tacky.  You can scratch my panels and it doesn't come off.      The only place you might should have trouble is where the door panels touch the sides of the dash....those can sometimes be problem areas because of the heavy contact.
> *


you put clear on top of the color coat?


----------



## D-Cheeze

LOTS OF GOOD INFO HERE ....WISH ME LUCK PLANINNG ON DOING MY DASH TOMMARROW


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 24 2007, 09:48 PM~7767456
> *LOTS OF GOOD INFO HERE ....WISH ME LUCK PLANINNG ON DOING MY DASH TOMMARROW
> *


post pictures when your done bro


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 25 2007, 12:58 PM~7771704
> *post pictures when your done bro
> *


new pics .....painting the dash black


----------



## D-Cheeze

AND HERE MY NEW FAKE WOOD PANELS


----------



## LVdroe

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Worm

Did You make those fake wood panels or did you buy them . They look different but nice .


----------



## SW713

my advice to anyone repainting their interiors with the sem stuff. its great, i use it, BUT make sure you get the COLOR COAT for plastic and vinyl. CLASSIC COAT is for leather and vinyl, BUT is too soft to use on plastic and will chip off very easily. i did the panels in my rivi and the place i bought the paint from sold me both types in the same color and i didn't notice till later when i tried using it. i couldn't understand why the second batch i bought sucked untill i noticed i had two different kinds of paints.


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Apr 27 2007, 08:41 PM~7789539
> *Did You make those fake wood panels or did you buy them . They look different but nice .
> *


i had them done by my striper  550.00 for all of them 14 pieces


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup: looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## uce84




----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 27 2007, 09:48 PM~7789791
> *i had them done by my striper   550.00 for all of them 14 pieces
> *











































the alomst finished product....still gotta paint a few more things and still wating on my custom floor mats .....should be complete by friday


----------



## PICAZZO

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

Once i Get my car back i want to install the carpet......... 


I ordered a molded custom carpet, what kind of adhesive do i use to keep the carpet to the floor boards?


----------



## creepin cutty

i think i have an idea of how to do that wood grain...ima try it wen i get home


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@May 30 2007, 09:41 AM~8007115
> *i think i have an idea of how to do that wood grain...ima try it wen i get home
> *


post pics of the process :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty

think about it...lol i dont think its all that hard..


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@May 30 2007, 11:19 AM~8007732
> *think about it...lol i dont think its all that hard..
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 25 2007, 09:57 PM~7775514
> *new pics .....painting the dash black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Were there any problems while painting your dash in the car w/o removing it? Did you mask all the seats? I wanted to do the same thing too....looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## Gallo

its hard to get the area of the dash right under the windshield


----------



## 250 Game

im using krylon fusion shit turned out good will post pics soon


----------



## 250 Game

used krylon fusion for all this and the carpets getting replaced so i just sprayed it


----------



## Low_Ski_13

i used rustolium, it work ok then started bubbling up after a few months cuz of a leak...it worked purfectly on the metal that surrounds the headliner though...


----------



## ROBERTO G

nice avy


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## acosta512

any updates on the rides


----------



## 81cutty

ttt good topic


----------



## littlerascle59

I used krylon regular ole spray paint to paint my panels. Its been 4 years later and I still haven't had any problems with chipping.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Jan 25 2007, 08:28 PM~7086748
> *i just dont understand why you would go threw all the trouble of painting it and not smoothing it out first like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems like a waste of paint and time to me :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why would you use bondo and not fiberglass to do this? also would it not look the same if you just sand down the roughness then paint and clear? i was thinking of downing my panels for my linc and i have spare ones so i was going to practice on them


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 28 2009, 05:55 PM~15806633
> *why would you use bondo and not fiberglass to do this? also would it not look the same if you just sand down the roughness then paint and clear? i was thinking of downing my panels for my linc and i have spare ones so i was going to practice on them
> *


yes just scuff and paint the og panels if you are not going custom with them. No sense on glassing them que no


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

> *QUOTE(El Diablo @ Jan 25 2007, 08:28 PM)
> i just dont understand why you would go threw all the trouble of painting it and not smoothing it out first like this
> 
> 
> 
> seems like a waste of paint and time to me
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT INTERIOR IS THE SHIT


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 28 2009, 07:01 PM~15807607
> *yes just scuff and paint the og panels if you are not going custom with them. No sense on glassing them que no
> *


yeah i want to gloss it up so is it better to bondo or fiberglass straight custom


----------



## pako

can i panel be to fucked up to paint? the ones in my 78 are exremely dry, brittle, etc.. should i get sum better lookin ones at the junkyard or should i go ahead with these?


----------



## 81cutty

when using the bulldog do u let it dry b4 applying the dye or wait a few min and apply while its still wet :dunno:


----------



## rick383

ANY MORE PICS OF WORK?


----------



## 81cutty

dyed steering wheel with sem shadow blue

b4











after













still not done restoring it. metal bar is gonna get painted black and the sides of the wheel r gonna get wrapped


----------



## 83_elco

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 29 2009, 11:11 PM~15818768
> *when using the bulldog do u let it dry b4 applying the dye or wait a few min and apply while its still wet :dunno:
> *


when using bulldog, after you spray it you let it haze/tack for like 5-10 min. depending on weather if its hot more like 5 min. and if it cold let go for 10 min., dont let it dry or it wont work like it should. then you can apply your paint.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

TAKE IT FROM A GRAFF WRITER OF 10 YEARS KRYLON AND RUSTO ARE THE SHITTTTTTT~!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JayJay209

IM THINKING OF CHANGING FROM MAROON TO WHITE ON MY CHOPPED CUTTY,HOW WILL IT HOLD UP TO WATER AND WHAT SHOULD I USE ???GRACIAS FOLKS :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty

ttt


----------

